# Mixed race



## Roy Perrott

*Mixed race couple*

Come si dice questa frase in italiano, i.e. una coppia dove una persona e' di una razza e l'altra di un' altra?  Si puo' dire "coppia mista"?  Potrebbe essere un po' ambiguo.


----------



## ConusMagus

E' vero "coppia mista" non è chiaro, meglio dire _*coppia interrazziale*_...

Bye.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Sì ma _coppia interrazziale_ non è per niente comune a mio avviso.


----------



## Claudeena

Cosa ne dite di _Coppia multietnica?_


----------



## ConusMagus

MünchnerFax said:


> Sì ma _coppia interrazziale_ non è per niente comune a mio avviso.


 
Non so cosa dirti, il termine è in uso nell'italiano corrente (vedi anche le occorrenze di google). Che tu non lo usi o non lo ritenga comune può essere soggettivo; io personalmente lo uso e l'ho letto varie volte, anche se devo dire che è un termine un po' formale.

Bye.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Occorrenze di Google che, combinazione, sono quasi tutte traduzioni dall'inglese, o quantomeno si riferiscono a eventi ambientati in America, il che mi puzza di "traduttese".  Sì, certo, è soggettivo: per me _coppia interrazziale_ è una traduzione non tanto formale, quanto proprio un pochino artefatta, nel senso che non rispecchia l'uso comune (quello di cui ho esperienza io). Da un lato gioca sicuramente un ruolo il fatto che la società italiana è ancora relativamente nuova alle commistioni etniche, quindi è ancora alquanto raro dover parlare di coppie miste. Io ritengo che la mia prima scelta sarebbe una spiegazione dettagliata: _coppia mista in cui lui/lei è _[aggettivo/colore]_ e lei è _[aggettivo/colore]. Con ciò nulla togliendo alla correttezza in sé di _interrazziale._


----------



## london calling

Claudeena said:


> Cosa ne dite di _Coppia multietnica?_


Non sono di madrelingua italiana, ma se dico _multietnica_ (in italiano o in inglese che sia) mi riferisco a più di due razze...qui si parla di una coppia (anche se è vero che un figlio potrebbe essere, perchè no,  di mamma cino-indiana e papà anglo-russo!). Londra è una città multietnica, per esempio.

Però chiedo conferma ai nativi.....


----------



## MünchnerFax

No, multietnica no, per carità. Mi immagino una coppia di alternativi in kefiah e vestiti arcobaleno che si dilettano con bonghi e narghilé.


----------



## margot_miles

Secondo me per quanto _coppia mista_ possa sembrare ambiguo, é il termine piú usato nel linguaggio quotidiano. Il contesto chiarirá poi di che cosa stiamo parlando. Nel contesto formale invece io ho sentito piú volte l´espressione _coppia multirazziale_.


----------



## london calling

MünchnerFax said:


> Io ritengo che la mia prima scelta sarebbe una spiegazione dettagliata: _coppia mista in cui lui/lei è _[aggettivo/colore]_ e lei è _[aggettivo/colore]. Con ciò nulla togliendo alla correttezza in sé di _interrazziale._


Giusto per.....io sono inglese, mio marito è italiano, siamo tutti e due di razza bianca. Non siamo dunque una coppia mista-interrazziale/_mixed race couple_. E' un matrimonio misto il nostro, espressione questa che, come l'equivalente inglese, significa anche al matrimonio fra uno straniero ed un'italiana, non solo fra due persone di diversa fede religiosa (anche se inizialmente si riferiva sicuramente a questo tipo di unione). No?


----------



## efano

Si apre qui anche una questione sociologica/antropologica/terminologica: meglio evitare qualsiasi riferimento alle "razze", che non esistono. Eviterei pertanto sicuramento "interrazziale" (che  per altro non ho mai sentito usare in questo contesto). Pongo però il quesito se anche in inglese questa espressione (mixed race) abbia le stesse implicazioni "ideologiche".

Sicuramente "coppia mista" è il termine più utilizzato in italiano, anche se può non essere immediatamente comprensibile. Secondo me è la scelta migliore. 

"Coppia multietnica" è più chiaro, ma meno utilizzato. E per qualcuno neanche le etnie esistono (comunque sono difficilmente delimitabili).
"Coppia interculturale" potrebbe essere un'alternativa, ma non mi pare di averlo mai sentito.


----------



## london calling

efano said:


> Si apre qui anche una questione sociologica/antropologica/terminologica: meglio evitare qualsiasi riferimento alle "razze", che non esistono. Pongo però il quesito se anche in inglese questa espressione (mixed race) abbia le stesse implicazioni "ideologiche". Sì, perchè anche se le razze non esistono oggi come oggi, forse anche per essere  "politically correct", per noi ci sono sempre le razze bianche, nere, ecc., perchè storicamente così si usava dire.
> 
> "Coppia interculturale" potrebbe essere un'alternativa, ma non mi pare di averlo mai sentito. Ma è certamente più "politically correct"! In inglese "intercultural couples" esiste (anche se non so quanto è comune). Meglio e direi anche  molto più comune cross-cultural couple.


----------



## federicoft

Voto anche io per "coppia mista", nel caso specificando ulteriormente di che mistura si tratti.


----------



## efano

Thanks london calling!
So, it seems it is time for us italians to upgrade our language.


----------



## Odysseus54

efano said:


> Si apre qui anche una questione sociologica/antropologica/terminologica: meglio evitare qualsiasi riferimento alle "razze", che non esistono. Eviterei pertanto sicuramento "interrazziale" (che  per altro non ho mai sentito usare in questo contesto). Pongo però il quesito se anche in inglese questa espressione (mixed race) abbia le stesse implicazioni "ideologiche".



Qui negli USA si utilizza tranquillamente ( intendo dire senza particolari coloriture ideologiche, perlomeno credo )  il termine 'interracial couple' per indicare una coppia formata da coniugi o partner appartenenti a razze diverse.  Il termine 'race' e il concetto di razza non sono esorcizzati ignorandoli, ma sono al contrario parte del discorso della convivenza sociale - la discriminazione per motivi di razza e' esplicitamente vietata, per esempio, ed esistono certe facilitazioni per i cosiddetti afroamericani che derivano dal riconoscimento dell'eredita' dello schiavismo come di un handicap da contrastare appunto con quello che si chiama 'affirmative action' .

Nel caso di una coppia mista per motivi non razziali ma etnici, si parla di 'mixed couple' - es. mia moglie ed io, che apparteniamo alla stessa razza ma a due gruppi etnici distinti.  'Mixed couple' si usa anche per indicare una coppia tra razza diverse.




> Sicuramente "coppia mista" è il termine più utilizzato in italiano, anche se può non essere immediatamente comprensibile. Secondo me è la scelta migliore.


Anche secondo me.  A prescindere dalla oggettivita' o meno della premessa, in Italia non siamo in genere molto fissati sulle differenze razziali, e il termine 'interrazziale' suona un po' idelogico, credo.



> E per qualcuno neanche le etnie esistono (comunque sono difficilmente delimitabili).


Secondo alcuni, anche il mal di denti e' un'illusione, in quanto non si puo' misurare ne' pesare


----------



## Salbina

Sono d'accordo con Federicoft su "Coppia mista": (al mio orecchio) suggerisce che le persone costituenti la coppia sono di "razza" diversa, ma in un contesto affettuoso/scherzoso lo userei tranquillamente anche per una coppia inglese+americano o persino, in Italia, per persone di regioni diverse, che so, ligure+pugliese (per sottolineare la differenza di parlata, di cucina etc).

"Coppia interrazziale" non lo userei mai; tra l'altro, richiederebbe una specifica, esattamente come "coppia mista" (cinese+svedese? Spagnola+camerunense? Italiano+pakistana?), quindi mi sembra inutile oltre che bruttissimo. 

"Coppia multietnica" nonostante tutto mi sembra il miglior compromesso se si vuole subito far capire che i due innamorati hanno colore della pelle o forma degli occhi diversi.

Ciao


----------



## Akire72

Coppia mista è sicuramente la più usata e, come sottolinea LondonCalling, si addice alla mescolanza non solo di razze, ma anche nazionalità, fede, etnia ecc.


----------



## Roy Perrott

Grazie per tutte le risposte.  Non ho mai pensato che la mia domanda genererebbe un discorso cosi' interessante e vivace.


----------



## Saoul

Riporto in cima questo thread perché c'è un altro uso di mixed race che mi interesserebbe approfondire. I figli di coppie miste. 

Nel caso che sto analizzando, padre di colore, madre bianca. Entrambi inglesi. Non c'è alcuna differenza culturale, entrambi middle-class, entrambi inglesi da generazioni. La madre parla del figlio e del recente divorzio dal marito e dice: "I’ve always said to him, you can have the kid whenever you want" because, in my eyes, children have got two parents, especially being mixed race, I think, I didn’t want him to lose out on his heritage, his, like his culture."

Gli ho sempre detto: "Puoi vedere/tenere/stare con il bambino quando vuoi", perché dal mio punto di vista, i bambini hanno due genitori, soprattutto perché è "mixed race", e non volevo che si perdesse la sua identità e la sua cultura.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Per dovere di cronaca aggiungo che il mio dizionario traduce "mixed race" con "di sangue misto" che, puramente a livello statistico, è 4 volte frequente su Google.


----------



## Saoul

Mi sembra un termine poco politicamente corretto. Non so perché, ma non mi vedo una madre che parlando di suo figlio lo definisce "sangue misto".


----------



## Pietruzzo

Di etnia mista


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Pietruzzo said:


> Di etnia mista





> etnìa in Vocabolario - Treccani
> *etnìa* s. f. [dal fr. _ethnie_, der. del gr. ἔϑνος «razza, popolo»]. – In etnologia e antropologia, aggruppamento umano basato su *caratteri culturali e linguistici.* Spesso usato, nel linguaggio giornalistico, con il sign. di minoranza nazionale, gruppo etnico minoritario.



Etnia non significa razza.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Paulfromitaly said:


> Etnia non significa razza.


Non lo sai che la parola razza è diventata una parolaccia? Etnia è la cosa più vicina che ancora si può usare.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Pietruzzo said:


> Non lo sai che la parola razza è diventata una parolaccia?


Tra persone ragionevoli, no.


----------



## london calling

Saoul said:


> Mi sembra un termine poco politicamente corretto. Non so perché, ma non mi vedo una madre che parlando di suo figlio lo definisce "sangue misto".


Una mia amica inglese, bianca, ha tre figli con il marito inglese, nero. Lei dice che sono 'mixed race', espressione comunissima in GB.  Se lo dice lei... 

Io preferisco parlare di 'mixed heritage', ma mi trovo in minoranza.


----------



## Saoul

Sì, il termine mixed-race in inglese è molto comune e l'ho trovato usato in diversi contesti, da quello familiare a quello formale, il mio problema però è renderlo in italiano in maniera politicamente corretta, in un contesto familiare. 

Per il momento l'unico escamotage che ho trovato è "perché è per metà nero", ma devo dire che non ne sono minimamente contento.


----------



## rrose17

london calling said:


> Io preferisco parlare di 'mixed heritage', ma mi trovo in minoranza.


I have very dear friends who are an _inter-racial/interracial couple_. This is the term they use. Their daughter definitely identifies as "bi-racial". _Mixed heritage_ I think would be like me and my wife, me Jewish Canadian of Eastern European descent and she Muslim Turk. 
I realize this doesn't help much with contemporary Italian.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

rrose17 said:


> I have very dear friends who are an _inter-racial/interracial couple_. This is the term they use. Their daughter definitely identifies as "bi-racial". _Mixed heritage_ I think would be like me and my wife, me Jewish Canadian of Eastern European descent and she Muslim Turk.
> I realize this doesn't help much with contemporary Italian.


Yours is a perfect example of "diversa etnia" 

Not sure how "politically correct" it may be nowadays, but technically we'd say *mulatto*



> mulatto in Vocabolario - Treccani
> *mulatto* s. m. (f. -_a_) [dallo spagn. _mulato_, der. di _mulo_ «mulo», in quanto ibrido]. – Chi è* nato da un genitore di pelle bianca e uno di pelle nera*. Anche come agg.: _un bambino m_.; _una donna mulatta_


----------



## Saoul

Grazie a tutti per gli interventi. È chiaro che in nazioni dove la presenza di persone di colore è maggiore, ci siano termini più precisi, mentre in Italia, dove nel tessuto sociale le persone di colore sono meno, mancano termini che possano essere considerati più comuni. 
Il termine mulatto è un termine che personalmente detesto, un po' perché deriva da mulo, e un po' perché fa parte di tutta una fascia semantica e di uso dalle quali preferisco tenermi più alla larga possibile.


----------



## theartichoke

Does _birazziale _not work here? To the best of my knowledge, "biracial" is an acceptable term in English to describe someone with one Black parent and one white one.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

theartichoke said:


> Does _birazziale _not work here? To the best of my knowledge, "biracial" is an acceptable term in English to describe someone with one Black parent and one white one.


I'm afraid not.. It's a virtually unknown word.


----------



## Saoul

theartichoke said:


> Does _birazziale _not work here? To the best of my knowledge, "biracial" is an acceptable term in English to describe someone with one Black parent and one white one.



Yeah, I agree with Paul. It's not a common word and it doesn't sound like something a mum would use when talking about her son.


----------



## theartichoke

Saoul said:


> Yeah, I agree with Paul. It's not a common word and it doesn't sound like something a mum would use when talking about her son.



Interesting. It's not a subject I've ever had a conversation about in Italian, so I had no way of knowing how it sounded, other than by analogy (which clearly doesn't work) with "biracial," which is a fairly ordinary word in English.


----------



## Gianfry

Nessuno ha ancora usato l'aggettivo "interetnico", quindi lo propongo io 🙂


----------



## Saoul

Ciao Gianfry, per quanto mi sembra un aggettivo perfettamente adatto a un documento o a una discussione formale, il termine che sto cercando è un termine familiare. Io non credo che una madre descriverebbe il proprio figlio come "interetnico".

Inizio a pensare che l'unica soluzione sia quella che ho utilizzato per ora che è: "È per metà nero."


----------



## Mary49

Gianfry said:


> Nessuno ha ancora usato l'aggettivo "interetnico", quindi lo propongo io 🙂


C'è differenza tra razza ed etnia, vedi #23.


----------



## Gianfry

Saoul said:


> Ciao Gianfry, per quanto mi sembra un aggettivo perfettamente adatto a un documento o a una discussione formale, il termine che sto cercando è un termine familiare. Io non credo che una madre descriverebbe il proprio figlio come "interetnico".
> 
> Inizio a pensare che l'unica soluzione sia quella che ho utilizzato per ora che è: "È per metà nero."



Certo, mi riferivo più che altro alla domanda di Roy Perrot.



Mary49 said:


> C'è differenza tra razza ed etnia, vedi #23.



Sì, conosco la differenza: semplicemente razza da decenni non si usa (o non si dovrebbe usare) per gli esseri umani


----------



## london calling

O, per meglio dire, esiste una sola  razza umana, non razze diverse di umani. 😊


----------



## Mary49

Gianfry said:


> Sì, conosco la differenza: semplicemente razza da decenni non si usa (o non si dovrebbe usare) per gli esseri umani


D'accordo. Quello che mi chiedo da un po', leggendo questo thread, è come mai in inglese si usano tranquillamente "race" e "racial", mentre noi abbiamo paura a dire e a scrivere le stesse parole in italiano...

Cito ad esempio questo post:


london calling said:


> Una mia amica inglese, bianca, ha tre figli con il marito inglese, nero. Lei dice che sono 'mixed race', espressione comunissima in GB.  Se lo dice lei...
> Io preferisco parlare di 'mixed heritage', ma mi trovo in minoranza.


"Mixed race" non significa "etnia mista", ma "razza mista", eppure temiamo di dirlo...


----------



## Gianfry

Mary49 said:


> D'accordo. Quello che mi chiedo da un po', leggendo questo thread, è come mai in inglese si usano tranquillamente "race" e "racial", mentre noi abbiamo paura a dire e a scrivere le stesse parole in italiano...



Questa è una questione culturale che esula dal problema strettamente linguistico. Forse dipende dal fatto che in Italia abbiamo avuto le leggi razziali, e questo non ha aiutato a dare alla parola "razza" una connotazione neutra come nel mondo anglosassone (e con questo non voglio negare che anche loro abbiano avuto problemi col razzismo, figuriamoci!). Detto ciò, è solo un'ipotesi estemporanea di un non addetto ai lavori, non ci farei troppo affidamento


----------



## rrose17

And now in Canada, the term that is being used, especially by our "hip" Prime Minister, is racialized Canadians, which refers to any non-Caucasian people (close to 1/3 of the population). Go figure.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

rrose17 said:


> And now in Canada, the term that is being used, especially by our "hip" Prime Minister, is racialized Canadians, which refers to any non-Caucasian people (close to 1/3 of the population). Go figure.


So native Inuit people are racialized Canadians?
Shouldn't it be the other way around?


----------



## rrose17

No. Native Canadians are not included in that category.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

rrose17 said:


> No. Native Canadians are not included in that category.


Alright. It makes a little more sense then.


----------



## Saoul

In Italiano la parola razza è ampiamente utilizzata quando si parla di animali, mentre in inglese c'è un termine a parte che è "breed". Anche questo contribuisce a dare un'accezione al termine che lo rende, a mio avviso, inutilizzabile per parlare di persone. 

Nel frattempo sto interrogando i miei amici mixed-race italiani per capire quale sia per loro il termine migliore, anche perché le realtà sono molte più del bianco-nero, però curiosamente, in molti altri casi si fa riferimento alla nazionalità. Italo-giapponese, Italo-argentino, italo-indiano...


----------



## Tellure

london calling said:


> Giusto per.....io sono inglese, mio marito è italiano, siamo tutti e due di razza bianca. Non siamo dunque una coppia mista-interrazziale/_mixed race couple_. E' un matrimonio misto il nostro, espressione questa che, come l'equivalente inglese, significa anche al matrimonio fra uno straniero ed un'italiana, non solo fra due persone di diversa fede religiosa (anche se inizialmente si riferiva sicuramente a questo tipo di unione). No?


Questo è quello che dice il Treccani:

*misto*

Con riferimento a persone o a gruppi etnici: _popolazione m_., _razze m_.; _sangue m_., locuz. per lo più sostantivata e scritta con grafia unita (v. sanguemisto); _matrimonio m_., fra persone di diversa etnia o di religione e di culto diversi.
misto in Vocabolario - Treccani

Nel testo di Saoul, io tradurrei "soprattutto perché appartiene a due etnie diverse".


----------



## Pietruzzo

Saoul said:


> In Italiano la parola razza è ampiamente utilizzata quando si parla di animali, mentre in inglese c'è un termine a parte che è "breed". Anche questo contribuisce a dare un'accezione al termine che lo rende, a mio avviso, inutilizzabile per parlare di persone.


Forse ha la sua rilevanza anche la memoria della "difesa della razza" mussoliniana.


----------



## Saoul

Pietruzzo said:


> Forse ha la sua rilevanza anche la memoria della "difesa della razza" mussoliniana.


Sì, assolutamente. Lo dicevo in un post precedente. C'è tutta una fascia di termini che fanno parte di un uso da quale mi voglio distanziare il più possibile. Se mixed-race non ha nessuna connotazione politico-storica in inglese, "razza-mista", "sangue-misto", "mulatto" invece sono tutti termini che in Italiano hanno un richiamo preciso e orribile e che pertanto non possono essere utilizzati e ancor meno in una frase come quella che stavo cercando di tradurre io, dove il registro dev'essere informale e familiare. (Stavo cercando, perché la traduzione l'ho ormai consegnata utilizzando "per metà nero")


----------

